# looking for tri colored english setter must be a female



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

looking for a tri colored english setter must be a female...thanks


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Here is one in SW michigan. 

http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5634&highlight=


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

You can also try www.gundogcentral.com. There is usually a good listing of setters there.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> Here is one in SW michigan.
> 
> http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5634&highlight=


Zoey has been sold.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

BradU20 said:


> Zoey has been sold.


Just wanted to let everyone know Zoey is still available. Contact me and I can get you some details.


----------

